# Starting Our Two Weeks on Kauai.



## slip (Oct 11, 2014)

Just checked in and got a nice "Welcome Home" from the Pono Kai staff. Picked
Up the rental car from Alamo with no issues, only took about 30 minutes. We're
Going to walk down to the Olympic Cafe for dinner and shop for groceries. After
That, we're going to hit the sack early after the long travel day.

Pono Kai added free wifi throughout the resort too.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 11, 2014)

Exactly what we do our first night on Kauai - have a wonderful trip!


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2014)

Jeff, we need to talk about how you can get your Alamo car faster. I had an Alamo car on Maui this last trip, and I didn't even have to stop at the counter - I went straight to the car lot, picked my choice, and drove away. I did the same thing with Budget on Kauai.

Enjoy "my" island! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2014)

After the fish tacos and an Inki Mai Tai, we're going to sVe grocery shopping for
Tomorrow morning, time for bed.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 12, 2014)

I read on Facebook tonight that the tradewinds are back finally in Oahu.  Are they too in Kauai?  Enjoy your vacation!


----------



## slip (Oct 12, 2014)

Trades have been off and on, we've have had to run the A/C so far. We had 
Problems with one suitcase and by the time we got there, there were three other
Shuttles before us. So compared to other companies it went really fast.
There were only two kiosks working too so that slowed it down a little.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 12, 2014)

slip said:


> There were only two kiosks working too so that slowed it down a little.




My Alamo reservation this time offered an "Alamo Bypass Ticket" when I went to the Alamo website and viewed the reservation.  After entering the payment info and such they needed in advance, it printed a special form that let me go right to my car. I never even went inside the rental building. 

Something to watch for next time. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> My Alamo reservation this time offered an "Alamo Bypass Ticket" when I went to the Alamo website and viewed the reservation.  After entering the payment info and such they needed in advance, it printed a special form that let me go right to my car. I never even went inside the rental building.
> 
> Something to watch for next time.
> 
> Dave




Can you do this while booking through Costco?


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

We took a nice ride to Spouting Horn, Koloa and the two drive up waterfalls.
DW finally found a Niihau she'll lei she liked and we got it at one of the Spouting 
Horn vendors. Really nice and I knew right away when I saw her face it was the
One she wanted. So it worked out great for me to get it for her for our 30th
Anniversary.

Tomorrow our friends are taking a day trip to Oahu so we are on our own for a
Day and we still haven't decided what we're doing so I think it will do some
Relaxing. Went to L&L for lunch and a quick dinner at Bubba's tonight.

The trade winds definately returned today. It was about 88 while we were in
Poipuand about 85 in Kapaa but it was nice everywhere with the trades.


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

Picture of the sunrise yesterday morning from our lanai. For anyone familiar with
The Pono Kai we're in room A209. We have to drop our friends off to the airport
Today for their day trip to Oahu. We'll probably hang out in Lihue and Poipu but
We'll see. No real plans, we're on island time today.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2014)

slip said:


> Can you do this while booking through Costco?



That was how I did it.  Costco reservation gave me an Alamo confirmation code.  Went to Alamo.com, logged in under my Alamo Insider login, and updated data on their website using that Alamo confirmation code.  I did the same thing with Budget for the second week, using my FastBreak number.  I didn't have to stop at the counter for either car. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks Dave, I'll have to get all signed up for our May trip.


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you for the Alamo tip! We have one for our upcoming Maui trip


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

Here's DW with a couple of here anniversary gifts. Of course we had to stop for the Ono Shave ice. Then she finally found the Niihau She'll lei she was looking
For. The new one is the smaller choker.


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

She'd be mad if I didn't put my mug on here eating a Shave Ice. We went to
The Kauai museum today and she loved it when everyone talked about her new
Lei. We stayed for a few hours and had a great time and learned a lot. Got a few
Books too.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 13, 2014)

slip said:


> View attachment 1823
> 
> She'd be mad if I didn't put my mug on here eating a Shave Ice. We went to
> The Kauai museum today and she loved it when everyone talked about her new
> ...



Isn't that a great museum? For being smaller and low-key, it's very nice, and fact-filled. I really enjoyed it. Your wife's lei is really pretty!

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks, I knew it was the one she wanted as soon as I saw the look on her face.

The museum is great. We talked to a few of the people who work there for about
45 minutes. They are so nice and informative. We'll be going back. We became
Members too. I love supporting places like that.


----------



## slip (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful afternoon and time for a quick nap.


----------



## slip (Oct 14, 2014)

We hit Dani's restaurant for breakfast yesterday, great local place and good 
Food. Heading up north today. We'll stop for some snorkeling at Anini, then go
All the way to the end of the road with a stop in Hanalei.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

Went up and snorkeled at Anini and saw some turtles, lots of fish too. That is
Turning into our favorite. We stopped in Hanalei then went all the way to Ke'e.
We stopped at the caves too. Went to Princeville on the way back. Time to grill
Some steaks and have some liquid Aloha.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 15, 2014)

I enjoy reading your daily reports and am glad that the trade winds returned.  We stopped at your resort on our way back one day as you were our sister resort in the past.

They gave me the wrong key and one of the employees couldn't open the door either.  They offered to show me another unit but I decided to walk to the ocean front instead and look at the ocean late in the afternoon.  That was more important to me than looking at the inside of a condo.  It was lovely so took a few pictures.

Enjoy your lanai as you have a panoramic view!


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

We always ride rental bikes along the bike path between this resort and the ocean, and I bet your view makes for entertaining people watching.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

Not on this trip but we had a problem with keys once. Took them a couple tries
To get it right but they finally got it. 

People watching off the lanai is one of my favorite past times. It's something
What I see off that lanai.  We get people talking to us all the time from the 
Lanai too.

The steaks from FoodLand were great tonight, along with a few bottles of liquid Aloha.
Surprisingly, we didn't go to Costco this trip.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

We did hit Chicken in a Barrel in Hanalei for lunch and of course I had to have
A Puka Dog too. DW thinks they are over rated.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

We did hit Chicken in a Barrel in Hanalei for lunch and of course I had to have
A Puka Dog too. DW thinks they are over rated.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

Friends are out on a helicopter tour right now and won't be back for a few hours. 
We people watching off the lanai for a bit before breakfast. Smith's luau tonight.
Time for some Mai Tai's, we're taking the shuttle.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

Ana keeps changing but expected to be on Kauai early Monday morning.
The weathers been perfect but we'll see. This one's from the lanai looking north. Too
Sunny to get a shot looking south.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

slip said:


> Ana keeps changing but expected to be on Kauai early Monday morning.
> The weathers been perfect but we'll see. This one's from the lanai looking north. Too
> Sunny to get a shot looking south.
> 
> View attachment 1827



I would go to the mall, buy a great book, stock up on munchies and adult beverages, and enjoy the view of the storm from your unit.  Dramatic weather can be fascinating to watch, and you have a great location to do so.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

Yep, that's the plan. We're hitting the Safeway today.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

Plus, I'd buy a good flashlight, and plenty of bottled water.


----------



## sewsue (Oct 15, 2014)

We are coming in on Monday on Hawaiian air about 2:00 p.m. but may get stuck in Oahu if the storm hits Kauai. We are following it very closely and hope it would just pass all the islands. Hawaii had enough this year!!

Sue in CA (We had rain last night but we need it)


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

sewsue said:


> We are coming in on Monday on Hawaiian air about 2:00 p.m. but *may get stuck in Oahu if the storm hits Kauai.* We are following it very closely and hope it would just pass all the islands. Hawaii had enough this year!!
> 
> Sue in CA (We had rain last night but we need it)



Have you made a cancelable hotel reservation?


----------



## sewsue (Oct 15, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Have you made a cancelable hotel reservation?



Didn't think about that but should I do that on Oahu? 
We are staying at the Islander on the Beach in Kauai through VBRO as I could not work a timeshare in for the times we needed. My husband is supposed to play softball on Thurs.-Sat.

Sue in CA


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

If you think you might get stuck on Oahu - then, I'd make it on Oahu.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

We just got back from the SafeWay, got some more water and other snacks.
SafeWay seems a little more expensive than FoodLand this time around. There
Is a flashlight in our unit and we already checked it and it works. 

We're just going to relax today until the luau tonight.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 15, 2014)

Jeff, have you tried Kalypso's in Hanalei Bay?  We got stuck on our way to Princeville so decided to have lunch here and it was good and a nice atmosphere too.  There seemed to be a lot of locals here and service was friendly while they were very busy because of the heavy rainstorm that day.

We were rained out twice going to Princeville while this never happened to us before and we normally travel in the spring or winter.  Weather is totally confused everywhere.

I hope that you will not get a very strong tropical storm or worse.  I just read this thread here so will keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

Thank Emmy. No, we haven't tried Kalypso yet. We may now with your 
Recommendation. While we were waiting for my friends plane to come in
Monday night, we went to JJ Broilers on Kalapaki beach. Nice atmosphere and
Good food. I'm sure we'll make another trip up north but we'll have to see what
The storm brings.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2014)

slip said:


> Thank Emmy. No, we haven't tried Kalypso yet. We may now with your
> Recommendation.




+1 for Kalypso's. Coldest beer on the island, and (arguably) the most excellent fish & chips I've had in Hawaii.  We eat there every time we go to Hanalei. We like to have an early dinner, then go visit the Hanalei Pier for sunset. 

Dave


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 15, 2014)

+2 for Kalypso's - but you don't want to head north with weather coming in!


----------



## slip (Oct 15, 2014)

We're here until the 25th so we'll still have time after the storm as long as it 
Don't get too bad. Our friends leave on the 18th so we have to see how that's
Going to go.


----------



## rifleman69 (Oct 15, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> +1 for Kalypso's. Coldest beer on the island, and (arguably) the most excellent fish & chips I've had in Hawaii.  We eat there every time we go to Hanalei. We like to have an early dinner, then go visit the Hanalei Pier for sunset.
> 
> Dave



Yes, it's tough to find ono fish & chips (while it is ono good, it's the actual fish ono).  We always stop by Kalypso at least once during our trip.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 15, 2014)

rifleman69 said:


> Yes, it's tough to find ono fish & chips (while it is ono good, it's the actual fish ono).  We always stop by Kalypso at least once during our trip.



When we were there last month they had mahi, not ono.  It was quite good, but the ono I've had there was much better. Or, "more ono," if you prefer. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2014)

Just got back from Smith's luau. Really enjoyed it. Food was really good and
The show was good too. I liked the show at Luau Kalamaku better but I would
Go to either again. 

We're going to Waimea Canyon tomorrow. I think we'll stop at the airport and 
See what United says about flights. My friends might hop on a Friday flight if 
They can.


----------



## jclouie25 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi Slip, Let us know about the Waimea Canyon and what road you took to get there.  We will be coming to Kauai in November and plan on going to the Smith Luau and visiting the Canyon as well as Capt Andy's dinner cruise.  Its been informative following you on your trip.


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2014)

jclouie25 said:


> Hi Slip, Let us know about the Waimea Canyon and what road you took to get there.  We will be coming to Kauai in November and plan on going to the Smith Luau and visiting the Canyon as well as Capt Andy's dinner cruise.  Its been informative following you on your trip.



We had to cancel Waimea Canyon today. I called United this morning and there
Was only one seat remaining for Friday and three for today so my friends 
Gabbed those. They leave at noon but if they didn't take it depending on Ana's 
Severity they may not have been able to get out until Tuesday. 

We'll still go to the canyon and I'll post about it. There is only one way to get 
There so you can't miss it.

Sounds like Ana is on track for Kauai but we'll see. I'll check today and see what
The resorts plans are.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 16, 2014)

jclouie25 said:


> Hi Slip, Let us know about the Waimea Canyon and what road you took to get there.  We will be coming to Kauai in November and plan on going to the Smith Luau and visiting the Canyon as well as Capt Andy's dinner cruise.  Its been informative following you on your trip.



The two roads run parallel, and are close together.  I'd take one up, and the other one down.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 16, 2014)

Sorry for your friends that they have to miss the Waimea Canyon but getting home before the storm arrives is more important to them and they can always come back later as a lot of tourists do once they have seen how beautiful the scenery is including the the native culture.

You have time later but may have another experience to write about but, hopefully, a not too frightening one.  Stay safe!


----------



## slip (Oct 16, 2014)

Wow, I had my friends all set up and thought we would just check the bags and
They would be ready but the flight was delayed 5 hours. The airport was really
Hectic. They rebooked them to SanFran and then to Chicago then to Milwaukee.
Took about two hours and we got there just in time others on the same flight
Won't get to the front of the line for a few more hours. Lots of people trying to
Make it off the island. 

We were hearing that depending how it hits, people with Saturday departures 
Unless they got off now, might not get off until Tuesday or Wednesday if it's 
Really bad. My friends were happy to get off while they could. My friends wife
Would have had a hard time with work being gone three to four more days.

They only missed out on the drive to Waimea canyon and a Captain Andys boat
Tour but they at least saw the canyon from the helicopter. They sounded like 
They may come back with us again.

Looks like the storm is moving and may not direct hit any of the islands but we'll
See. I checked at the desk and they said they will call and pound on the door if
There's an evacuation. Then we're to drive up to the Kapaa school. We know 
Where that's at so we'll just have to wait and see what happens now.

Weathers great now and we're just enjoying the lanai after a lunch at Kalapaki Joes.
Great lunch!


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2014)

Day started off with a light shower and it a beautiful sunny day right now. Looks
Like Kauai is the only island still in the cone for the storm but that seems to be changing all the time. 

Just got an email from a friend of ours who makes Hawaiian style polo shirts in
Kapaa. She'll be at a craft fair in Lihue but wanted us to come to her house so 
We get first choice. I always wear one of the to work on casual Friday. it's
Nice to have the pocket while I'm at work.

We may take a ride to Waimea Canyon today but who knows. No big plans now
That our guests are gone.


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2014)

Of course, DW had different plans to start the day. She's poolside with Kimo
Getting a whole body massage while I'm poolside on TUG.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 17, 2014)

slip said:


> We may take a ride to Waimea Canyon today but who knows. No big plans now
> That our guests are gone.


I wouldn't miss it if I were you as it is such a beautiful drive but the weather has to be clear.

Have you visited one of these botanical gardens?  We arrived too late in the day to catch the last tour bus to the McBryde Garden and were planning to go back the next day but, by the time we were ready, it was already too hot to be walking outside for so long.  We did the one in Maui once but that was in the spring and took long enough.


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2014)

We've been to the canyon a few times on previous trips but wanted to go again
This time. It's been raining off and on again today. Looks too cloudy to make the 
Trip. Sounds like they are closing Waimea canyon tomorrow because of the 
Storm. They don't want hikers stuck up there. All the parks will be closed.

We got three shirts at my friends house and then walked into Kapaa for some
Tacos for lunch. DW was up early today so she is napping while I'm on the 
Lanai. Rain quit for now and the sun is back out.


----------



## ROSALIND7 (Oct 17, 2014)

*Pono Kai March 2015*



slip said:


> We've been to the canyon a few times on previous trips but wanted to go again
> This time. It's been raining off and on again today. Looks too cloudy to make the
> Trip. Sounds like they are closing Waimea canyon tomorrow because of the
> Storm. They don't want hikers stuck up there. All the parks will be closed.
> ...



We cannot wait till we get there in March to our unit , you so graciously gave us .


----------



## slip (Oct 17, 2014)

ROSALIND7 said:


> We cannot wait till we get there in March to our unit , you so graciously gave us .



You'll be here just before we return in May. What unit did you end out getting?
That will be a nice time to come. It's not too crowded now either. There are still
Some oceanfront units open. 

I just got back from the pool to get some sun and there were only a handful of 
People done there. It's a little humid now with the storm coming but all in all
Everything's been great since we got here. The are laying tile by the concierge 
Office, that looks like it will be done today or tomorrow. Looks great. They have
Been busy doing little projects around the resort.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2014)

Rained most of the night last night. The ocean is rolling more too with larger
Waves. It's cloudy and windy too. It's supposed to rain most of today and 
Tomorrow so we'll stay in Kapaa the next few days.


----------



## slip (Oct 18, 2014)

We ended out taking a ride to Lihue and stopped by the fishpond to take some
Pictures. Overcast and rainy all day today plus the wind had picked up some
Even since this morning. We grabed a pie at the Right a Slice while we were 
Down there too. One last stop at FoodLand and we were ready to go home.

Sounds like as long as we don't have to evacuate tonight we should be past the 
Worst of it. Sounds like they got about 8 inches of rain in Hilo. Oahu is getting
It now. We saw a lot of surfers out in the big swells. Also a kite surfer right in
Front of the Pono Kai. He was going so fast I don't see how he was able to hold
On.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 18, 2014)

slip said:


> He was going so fast I don't see how he was able to hold On.


I believe the kite is connected to a body harness, so they don't have to hold on. The bar that they hold onto is just for controlling the kite.

Only 112 days until we sink our teeth into some pie from the Right Slice. It's our first stop after arrival.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 18, 2014)

artringwald said:


> Only 112 days until we sink our teeth into some pie from the Right Slice. It's our first stop after arrival.



We picked up a Lilikoi Cheesecake from them when we were there last month.  As great as ever!

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2014)

artringwald said:


> I believe the kite is connected to a body harness, so they don't have to hold on. The bar that they hold onto is just for controlling the kite.
> 
> Only 112 days until we sink our teeth into some pie from the Right Slice. It's our first stop after arrival.



Thanks Art, never seen one up close. He road out there for over an hour.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> We picked up a Lilikoi Cheesecake from them when we were there last month.  As great as ever!
> 
> Dave



That's what I had, DW had the macadamia nut. We took a lime pie and a mango
Lilikoi pie home.

We went to the Koean BBQ right by Monicos Taqueria. We ordered takeout and
Boy it was good. Reasonable too, 30 bucks for both of us and we have enough
For lunch tomorrow. Really nice people too.


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2014)

Here's some pictures of the kite surfer from my lanai. There's one of the 
Fishpond too. We were there earlier today. 

http://http://s1095.photobucket.com/user/slip99/media/Kauai%202014/fa83c416ca374cd5bfdd244c47577cef.jpg.html?sort=3&o=2


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 19, 2014)

So has the weather calmed down now?

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2014)

Still windy this morning but not as bad. Still raining too but sporatic. Still some
Big waves out there too. I saw online that the road to the tree tunnel was closed
Yesterday but that must have happened later in the day because we were down
There around noon.

If the rain continues we'll be spending the day watching football and eating in 
Our unit. I have been surprised that the rains weren't that heavy. We've been
Through much heavier rain on Kauai.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 19, 2014)

slip said:


> Still windy this morning but not as bad. Still raining too but sporatic. Still some
> Big waves out there too. I saw online that the road to the tree tunnel was closed
> Yesterday but that must have happened later in the day because we were down
> There around noon.
> ...




I've read the storm is 120 miles southwest of Kauai, and is moving away. So presumably, your weather should improve.  And the air will be extra clean. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 19, 2014)

According to the radar we'll still get more wind and rain but hopefully not too
Bad. We have reservations at Hukilau Lanai in 5 hours for our 30th. Hope it
Holds off.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 20, 2014)

I like your picture of the rough sea but only occasionally.  Is the weather cooler now?  It has cooled off so much in southern California in the last few days.

I hope that the weather will be nice and sunny the rest of your time.


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2014)

Weather was really humid even with the high winds. Winds calmed down 
Tonight. Only a few sprinkles when we went out tonight. May be a little more
Rain tomorrow but it should clear up after that. We only left the unit for dinner
Tonight. We'll take a ride tomorrow but we don't know where yet.


----------



## jclouie25 (Oct 20, 2014)

Happy 30th slip


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 20, 2014)

Yeah, I forgot to mention that:  Happy Anniversary! Hawaii is always an adventure! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2014)

Stormed pretty heavy last night, DW told me, I never heard a thing.
The radar shows we're in the clear now so DW is deciding where we're going 
Today.

Thanks to all for the anniversary wishes. It was great day even with the storms.


----------



## kmij (Oct 20, 2014)

*slip*

thank you for the travel log of your trip to Kauai.  I have enjoyed your posts.
what a terrific place to celebrate your thirtieth anniversary! congrats to both of you.  we will be coming to Kauai in February and cannot wait,  we are from MN so I guess you aren't too far away from us in WI.  we will be happy to leave behind the snow and cold weather. we will be at Kauai lagoons and Kauai
beach club. sounds like you weathered the storm gracefully.
hope the weather is nice for the remainder of your trip.  enjoy it!
jean


----------



## slip (Oct 20, 2014)

kmij said:


> thank you for the travel log of your trip to Kauai.  I have enjoyed your posts.
> what a terrific place to celebrate your thirtieth anniversary! congrats to both of you.  we will be coming to Kauai in February and cannot wait,  we are from MN so I guess you aren't too far away from us in WI.  we will be happy to leave behind the snow and cold weather. we will be at Kauai lagoons and Kauai
> beach club. sounds like you weathered the storm gracefully.
> hope the weather is nice for the remainder of your trip.  enjoy it!
> jean



I'm glad you enjoy it, it gives me something to do when we get back or when 
I'm enjoying the lanai. I think this trip will always be remembered as the Ana
Trip. it is strange that we have had heavier rains and stronger winds on other
Trips but that just had to do with the storms path with us being on the east side.

We've been trying to come during different times of the year to see if we would
Like retiring here or at least to snowbird for three months. It is nice to miss some
Of the Wisconsin winter. We're coming in May of 2015 then in Febuary of 2016.

Today we drove more toward the west side and stopped at the Russian Fort. We 
Had been by it many times but never stopped. After that we went to Port Allen.
Stopped at the Red Dirt Shirt Outlet and got some shirts and a hoodie. Got free 
shipping because I bought five, so that will save room in the luggage. After that
We stopped at Grinds and had a pizza but right then I started to feel queezy so
We took it to go. I had a hard time driving back, I had a bad headache too. 
I did make it back, took some aspirin and went to bed. Slept about three hours
And feel much better. The pizza was really good so I do recommend Grinds.

We're going to plan tonight what to do tomorrow. We'll get up early for an early
Start.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2014)

slip said:


> We're coming in May of 2015 then in Febuary of 2016.




Jeff, it seems we may finally have that chance to meet up we've wanted.  Cross your fingers: We're also going to be on Kauai in February of 2016.  

I'm a fair-minded guy, so we've decided to redo the trip we just made - Maui and Kauai - but we're going to do it during whale season, so we can see some whales, and hopefully find waterfalls on Maui.  

I don't have exact dates yet - won't know till December what week on Kauai we'll get.  I'll keep you posted.  I'd really like to catch up with you two and have a nice visit.

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> Jeff, it seems we may finally have that chance to meet up we've wanted.  Cross your fingers: We're also going to be on Kauai in February of 2016.
> 
> I'm a fair-minded guy, so we've decided to redo the trip we just made - Maui and Kauai - but we're going to do it during whale season, so we can see some whales, and hopefully find waterfalls on Maui.
> 
> ...



That would be great, I'll keep you posted too. We don't have the dates set either 
But we will be here two weeks. The first week my sister inlaw and her husband 
Will be with us. The second week we're on our own. 

You're not seeing waterfalls on Maui was just like us being here for Ana, bad
Timing. in February we'll probably be running into snow on the way there or
On the way home.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 21, 2014)

slip said:


> You're not seeing waterfalls on Maui was just like us being here for Ana, bad
> Timing. in February we'll probably be running into snow on the way there or
> On the way home.



Exactly right. And I really, really want to give Maui another chance.  Too many people love it for me to not have enjoyed our visit that much.  It was "nice," but I want "great."  We're also going to try and stay in the Ka'anapali area instead of Kihei, to give us a different perspective on things. We're looking forward to it.

And Kauai, as always, will be in our oceanfront unit at Kauai Beach Villas. I've never seen Kauai in Winter, and I'm really looking forward to it. 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2014)

I've gotten lucky in the winter, i stayed three weeks once and only had one bad
Day of rain. It's a little cooler and windyer  but still great. I think we'll do Maui or
The Big Island again in 2017 but only for a week. We'll still do a week on Kauai
Too.


----------



## jclouie25 (Oct 21, 2014)

Hey Slip, how was the anniversary dinner at Hukilau Lanai ? If you have a chance please make a list of the not to miss sites and restaurants.  We are going to Ohau on Oct 30 and arriving at Kauai on November 2 and staying at the Westin in Princeville.  Thanks in advance for the hints!!


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2014)

Hukilau Lani was great and highly recommended. We had the 5 course tasting
Menu. They only serve that from 5 to 5:45pm. My list of favorites may be 
Different than others but must sees are Waimea Canyon, Kilauea Lighthouse,
Spouting Horn and the many beaches. We love Anini, Ke'e and Shipwreck.

For places to eat we go mostly casual, Shrimp Station, Olympic Cafe, Ono Family
Restaurant, Chicken in a Barrel, Korean BBQ just to name a few. I'm sure others
Will chime in. You will love it Princeville is a great place to stay this time of year.


----------



## slip (Oct 21, 2014)

Beautiful morning, best since Ana. Up early and it's a clear day so we'll go to
Waimea Canyon then the coffe plantation. I sure we'll find other stops too.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

Went up to Waimea Canyon today. Beautiful clear day. We went all the way to 
The end. On the way back we stopped at Souting Horn to drop off one of my
Niihau leis that had a broken string. She said she would have it fixed before we 
Leave. I didn't expect that.

I also called the storage on wheels company that Tiger uses to see about getting
A storage tote. They said they only work with Lawai Beach Resort and they
Didn't know how the Pono Kai's rules were but they weren't against doing it at
The Pono Kai. So I checked with the front desk and they said they could drop it
Off at the front desk but they wouldn't be able to put it in the room like LBR.
I called and left a message asking if the could just drop it off on my first day and
Pick it up the day before I leave. I think that would be easier. We'll see what 
They say.

After that we went to Keoki's for some pupu's and a slice of Hula pie. today was 
A beautiful day for a ride. Tomorrow DW wants to do some shopping and we'll
Have to go to WaMart for a tote if the company gives the OK.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 22, 2014)

Was the look-out clear too?  It is a beautiful drive.  These vacations go too fast but you will be back.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

Yep, we stopped at all the lookouts and they were all clear except for the Niihau 
Lookout. I was able to see the island but most others couldn't make it out
Because they didn't what to look for. All the others were clear as a bell.

They do go fast but we have a few days left and nothing major we want to get
Done so we can take it slow. Time has been going by pretty slow for us so to me
That's a good sign.

I'm just relaxing on my lanai right now enjoying a LongBoard.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

The famous Hula pie at Keoki's.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

And you know I had to have a Mai Tai.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 22, 2014)

I'm glad things are settling down for you.  And doubly-glad there was no/little storm damage from Ana. 

Maitai's and Longboards on the lanai. Hula pie and eating at Keoki's.  What's not to love? 

Gotta love Kauai. 

Dave


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 22, 2014)

BMWguynw said:


> I'm glad things are settling down for you.  And doubly-glad there was no/little storm damage from Ana.
> 
> Maitai's and Longboards on the lanai. Hula pie and eating at Keoki's.  What's not to love?
> 
> ...


It is Paradise!   I can hardly wait to go back to Maui again next year.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

It is the one place that I can just relax. Haven't thought about work and even
Forgot what day it was a few times.

Just enjoying the lanai again this morning, on TUG, a little reading and people 
Watching before DW wants to walk to Kapaa to do some shopping.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

Now this is the way to go!! Plate lunch from Pono Market, pork laulau, teriyaki 
Meatloaf with two scoops of rice and a scoop of Mac potato salad. Nice cold
LongBoard to finish it off. I love having a lanai that faces the east, we use it all
The time and never get hot.


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

Got a call from Storage on Wheels and they said we could pickup and drop off
At Banyan Harbor. That works great for us, real close to the airport and car 
Rentals. We went to WalMart and bought the container. Real big we'll be able to
Put a lot in there. We'll have it about half full now then after our trip in May it 
Will be pretty full. This is going to work out great. Thanks Tiger!!


----------



## ROSALIND7 (Oct 22, 2014)

*March 2015*



slip said:


> You'll be here just before we return in May. What unit did you end out getting?
> That will be a nice time to come. It's not too crowded now either. There are still
> Some oceanfront units open.
> 
> ...



We got A307 the 2 bed Lofts.   March 14-21


----------



## slip (Oct 22, 2014)

Great, that is a nice unit. I've has a few friends stay in that unit. Your view 
Should be about the same as the view I have now except you'll be able to see 
Down the south side too. Just got back from the beach out front. Trying to get a
Little more sun. Feels good, won't have too much of that left when I get home.


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 23, 2014)

We are headed to Princeville in about a week.

I see that the weather report shows lows of 70s and highs of 80s.

Rain gear is obviously needed, but is there any need for warmer clothing for the evenings/nights?


----------



## slip (Oct 23, 2014)

dlca1 said:


> We are headed to Princeville in about a week.
> 
> I see that the weather report shows lows of 70s and highs of 80s.
> 
> Rain gear is obviously needed, but is there any need for warmer clothing for the evenings/nights?



I would say no but I from Wisconsin. in two weeks, I have only worn shorts 
And either a tee shirt or an Aloha shirt. It may rain a little more up there but
Mostly at night and when it does during the day just wait it out, it doesn't rain 
That long. If it's a bigger storm you'll hear about it on tv or the radio.

We went to Kountry Kitchen for breakfast. Great as usual, I really like that place.
I know it gets mixed reviews but the food is good and we're always treated
Well. DW stopped into the Kauai soap store like she always does. She stocks up
On her soaps and the always give her some fresh fruit. They were picking 
Lemons and avocados so we got a bag full of each.

 While she was in there I was
Looking at the window at the Century 21 store. A realtor came out and we talked
A bit. Find out he was born in Baraboo, Wisconsin, that's the small town I work
In. He asked if we wanted to checkout a new remodel of a condo complex so
We took a drive. It's right across the street from the Long Drugs in the mall in 
Kapaa. Two bed, one bath, $227,000 monthly mf's of $525. Not too bad, pretty
Private, one ocean front building and one building behind that. $100,000 more
For oceanfront. Two bad things for me was no AC and only 590sf. They were 
Small. Redone really well though.

Going to Kauai Beer Company in a little bit to pick up a growler.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2014)

Went to Lihue to the Kauai Beer Company and got a 64oz growler of the Lihue
Lager. It's lighter than LongBoard but still really flavorful. Two thumbs up and
Now I can get a refill for $15.

It was really crowded there, it was Food truck Thursday plus they were doing an
Octoberfest celecbration.


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 24, 2014)

Stop it!  You're having too much fun while I'm here in the rain and cool weather.


----------



## MikeB2620 (Oct 24, 2014)

Been in Kauai this week. Went to Village Snack and Bakery in Hanelai (same shopping center as Puka Dog and Chicken in a barrel) and found there pies to be better than The Right Slice and considerably cheaper.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeB2620 said:


> Been in Kauai this week. Went to Village Snack and Bakery in Hanelai (same shopping center as Puka Dog and Chicken in a barrel) and found there pies to be better than The Right Slice and considerably cheaper.



Thanks, we'll have to keep that in mind for May. I don't think we're going back 
Up there again.

Muranojo
My fun will be coming to an end soon. We leave Saturday evening and we'll be 
Heading to cool weather ourselves. Not too much planed for tomorrow but 
Maybe we'll take one more ride up north for pie.


----------



## artringwald (Oct 24, 2014)

slip said:


> Thanks, we'll have to keep that in mind for May. I don't think we're going back
> Up there again.
> 
> Muranojo
> ...



You won't be going back to cool weather. It should be in the upper 60's this weekend. This late in October it feels just great.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2014)

artringwald said:


> You won't be going back to cool weather. It should be in the upper 60's this weekend. This late in October it feels just great.



We'll take that but unfortunately we know it won't be long.


----------



## slip (Oct 24, 2014)

Went to Little Tsunami in Kapaa today, then went to Tiki Tacos for lunch. One
Word to describe Tiki's is fresh. They make the tortillas and everything is local.
I had a roasted pork taco and DW had the fish and shrimp taco. Really good.

After that we took a ride to Princeville and stopped at the shopping center. DW
Picked up some music cd's. We have to decide where we want to go for dinner.
Last night we just had some pizza on the lanai.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 25, 2014)

Even two weeks go too fast but you can stay a lot longer once you retire so that is something to look forward to.    Where did you end up going for dinner tonight?

We booked our stay in Waikiki Beach for next year today as it was on sale until the end of the day and then on to Maui again.  Same routine almost every year but we like Waikiki Beach and love Maui so nothing wrong with that for us. 

Have a safe trip home, Jeff.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Even two weeks go too fast but you can stay a lot longer once you retire so that is something to look forward to.    Where did you end up going for dinner tonight?
> 
> We booked our stay in Waikiki Beach for next year today as it was on sale until the end of the day and then on to Maui again.  Same routine almost every year but we like Waikiki Beach and love Maui so nothing wrong with that for us.
> 
> Have a safe trip home, Jeff.



Thank You Emmy. Yep , it goes fast but honestly this trip didn't seem to fly by for
Us. Plus, we'll be back in May, only 192 days until we return. We already have
Plans with family for another Kauai trip in 2016 so we won't be back to Maui
Until then but we are do for a return to the Big Island also.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2014)

From my stop at Little Tsunami yesterday.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2014)

You got a tattoo ??????????


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 25, 2014)

slip said:


> View attachment 1843
> 
> From my stop at Little Tsunami yesterday.





Awesome! Looks great, Jeff!

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> You got a tattoo ??????????



Guess I'm going to hell.

I know there not for everyone but I have been thinking about it for a while.
DW wasn't sure either but she likes it and is now taking about getting one in 
May when we come back.

Thanks Dave. It did turn out just like I pictured it. It's hard to tell from the stencil 
But as he did the shading it turned out just like I wanted.


----------



## DeniseM (Oct 25, 2014)

Congratulations!


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2014)

DeniseM said:


> Congratulations!



Not checking for white hair but going to the bathroom more.
No bungee jump, scared of heights.
Don't like motorcycles.
Yes to brushing and flossing, DW just got invisilign braces.
Don't spend money on vitamins or supplements.
Now I already have a tattoo.

So I'm probably close.


----------



## ouaifer (Oct 25, 2014)

_NICE "tat"...but....next time you go back, have them "correct" it to reflect accuracy.  
Add the two 'Okina(s).... *'*Aina......Kaua*'*i.
Very cool._


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2014)

ouaifer said:


> _NICE "tat"...but....next time you go back, have them "correct" it to reflect accuracy.
> Add the two 'Okina(s).... *'*Aina......Kaua*'*i.
> Very cool._



Thank You, I did check all that when I researched it too. I checked with some
Hawaiians I know and in casual writing it is acceptable to not have the 'Okina(s).
All said in this instance they wouldn't put them on so that is what I decided to
Do plus I thought like you did, that the if I want to add them later I can.


----------



## slip (Oct 25, 2014)

Well we are at the airport on our way back. We stayed at the resort most of the
Morning then went to a movie in Lihue. We saw The Judgeit was really good and
Finished in just enough time to return the car.


----------



## DaveNV (Oct 26, 2014)

slip said:


> Well we are at the airport on our way back. We stayed at the resort most of the
> Morning then went to a movie in Lihue. We saw The Judgeit was really good and
> Finished in just enough time to return the car.




Have a safe trip home. And thanks for giving us a vicarious vacation on my favorite island! 

Dave


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2014)

Boarding in about 15 minutes, the countdown for the next trip begins.
192 more days until we return. 

Just before the movie we stopped at the Harbor Mall and ended up have a few 
Slices of pizza at Rocco's. It was pretty good and the price was right, between
$2 and $3 dollars a slice.


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2014)

Made it home a couple hours ago after the long trip. Picked up the dog and a
Pizza, took a shower after unpacking and now I can watch the Packers, if I can
Stay awake.


----------



## taffy19 (Oct 26, 2014)

Home again but time really flies when you are having fun.  At least, it does for us when we are in Hawaii and we always would like to stay longer yet.  

It's easy and less expensive to do if you don't mind to stay away from the ocean but that's what it's all about looking at the ocean from your lanai or window.


----------



## slip (Oct 26, 2014)

iconnections said:


> Home again but time really flies when you are having fun.  At least, it does for us when we are in Hawaii and we always would like to stay longer yet.
> 
> It's easy and less expensive to do if you don't mind to stay away from the ocean but that's what it's all about looking at the ocean from your lanai or window.



You got it, Emmy, it's all about the ocean. we would stay longer if work would
Allow, maybe I'll try for three weeks in 2017. I have a new boss and she said 
She has taken three weeks before but we'll see.


----------

